# اللهجة المغربية : أصل كلمة لالة، بتشديد اللام



## jawad-dawdi

لالة، بتشديد اللام: مَولاتي

تَحَوَّلتِ  (الألة، بتشديد اللام) بِحَذفِ ألِفِ التَعريفِ والـهَمزةِ إلى (لالة، بتشديد اللام).. وفي المعجم  العربي: آلَ الرَعِيّةَ: ساسَها ودَبَّرَ أمورَها.. آلَ عَلى القَوم:  وَلـيَ.. وفي حَديثِ لقـيط: أنبّئكَ بِـمثل ذلِكَ في إلِّ الله أي  في رُبوبـيَـتِهِ وإلاهِـيَـتِهِ وقدرَتِه.. الإلُّ: اللَهُ عَزَّ  وجَلّ.. الألة، بتشديد اللام: الرَاعِية البَعيدة الـمَرعى مِنَ الرُعاة​


----------



## إسكندراني

تقابلها سيدتي أو ستي أو مدام في باقي البلدان


----------

